# Transitioning rotala to emersed growth



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Has anyone done this? I've considered growing them in a small, partially covered container and allowing the water to evaporate away over a couple of weeks.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Rotalas are relatively harder to get to convert to emersed growth. A high humidity is very important. In my higher humidity emersed tank, I have a bit of emersed Rotala rotundifolia and another Rotala species, but in my relatively lower humidity one (which is still quite humid), they just dry up. However, if you can maintain the high humidity then they should be fine.


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Like axelrodi said high humidity is important. I keep several types of rotala in set-ups like these http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/140403-my-first-real-emersed-setup-zapins.html


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

also did a emmersed on rotala colorata.. transitioned the same as many others, high humidty and submerged growth wilted and died within two weeks. new growth emerged strong and grows well after adjusting


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I'm kind of hoping eventually they will be able to handle medium/high humidtity levels as I plan to put them in my paludarium if they work out. I've seen pictures of flowering rotundifolia growing along river banks in the south and they were really quite striking. The only rotala I have on hand is macrandra, which I have heard is more difficult to transition.

I plan to keep it humid in the paludarium, but below the level where the glass would have constant condensation.

I'm considering setting up a mister or fogger to wet the plants every few hours.


----------

